# Fav ensemble/conductor



## 009 (Jul 16, 2004)

My fax ensemble is the Bodhan Warchal.
And my fav conductor is Mark Wigglesworth. I love the interaction between him and the orchestra. The way he directed with his facial expressions and eyes is intriguing. B)


----------



## 009 (Jul 16, 2004)

BTW, the ensemble I dislike most has got to be the Chinese 12 girls band.


----------



## Daniel (Jul 11, 2004)

I like the Enesmble Europa Galante (with Fabio Biondi), great flow!

The violinists and violists in the Bohdan Warchal are standing while playing, aren't they?
Nice habbit...saw it also in the Munich chamber Ensemble.


----------



## 009 (Jul 16, 2004)

> * like the Enesmble Europa Galante (with Fabio Biondi), great flow!*


Yes, great energy also.


----------



## tahnak (Jan 19, 2009)

*Ensemble/Conductor*

All time: Chicago Symphony Sir Georg Solti
Current: San Francisco Symphony Michael Tilson Thomas


----------

